# Bonding with an adult hedgehog ideas?



## CjoyC (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi there!
I am getting an adult hedgehog tomorrow. She has had two owners, one for only a month, in her year or life. I have done all the research I can possibly do and I feel I'm ready to care for her but I'm worried that she won't be able to bond with me. I slept with a blanket and snuggle sack that I made for her that I will put into her cage. Does anyone have any other ideas or experience with bonding with an adult?

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Patience and more of it. As much as you have, 

I adopted two adults both close to a year old. One has done great, the other not so much. Rose was so agitated today that any movement freaked her out, she ran out of her snuggle sack to get away from me and tried looking for another place to burrow. I let her snuggle in her snuggle sack on the couch beside me because it was the only way she wanted to sleep. It's frustrating for sure and especially because today was an off day. But I work with her everyday. Normally I let her just sleep on my lap, some days I let her run around her play pen and hunt mealworms and darkling beetles. Whichever she prefers. I try to get her out earlier in the morning or later at night because she prefers it. 

She will come out of her igloo for snacks though and comes out when it's food time. She is very food motivated so yay for that. I try to associate food with snuggles so she gets used to it and hopefully will one day learn to enjoy it. 

Oh, I have had her for almost three months and her progress hasn't really improved much.


----------



## CjoyC (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you!
She seems to be doing good but is really huffy when I go to pick her up. I've tried scooping her up in a towel but that just makes it worse. Once I get her out then she is just fine and wants to explore. I think that things will get better once she knows me better.


----------

